# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Καρότο στα καναρίνια.

## Deimitori

Παιδιά αναφορικά με την χορήγηση καρότου στα καναρίνια έχω ορισμένες απορίες. 

Κάνει γιά όλα τα καναρίνια ή πρέπει να το δίνουμε μόνο στα καναρίνια κόκκινου χρώματος;

Το καρότο αφού το πλύνουμε και το καθαρίσουμε καλά εξωτερικά, πως το προσφέρουμε στα πουλιά; Τριμμένο σε τρίφτη λαχανικών μέσα σε ταϊστρα ή μπορούμε και σαν κομμάτι (ροδέλα ή μπαστουνάκι) να τους το πιάσουμε με μανταλάκι στο κλουβί τους;

Ευχαριστώ θερμά!

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη αν το βαλεις ολοκληρο δεν μπορουνε να το φανε...... να τριβεις λιγο σε μια αυγοθηκη και ετσι θα το τρωνε...... ειναι πολλυ σκληρο και δεν μπορουν να το κοψουν

----------


## ninos

οπως τα εγραψες Δημητρη, το δινεις σε ολα τα καναρινια κ ειτε τριμμενο, ειτε κομματι. Απο οσο γνωριζω, για να παρει χρωμα το πουλι απο το καροτο ειναι πολυ δυσκολο εως απιθανο (μονο με καροτο)..

----------


## jk21

εκτος πτεροροιας δινεις ανετα σε ολα .εντος δεν δινεις μονο σε οσα εχουν λεμονι χρωμα (κιτρινα λιποχρωμικα ,κιτρινα mosaic ) γιατι εκει αποδεκτη χρωστικη ,για να εχουν σωστη αποχρωση ειναι μονο η λουτεινη

----------


## Deimitori

Στην θηλυκιά μου την κανάρα που είναι κίτρινη με σκούρα μπαλωματάκια μπορώ να δώσω καρότο Δημήτρη; Ακολουθεί η φωτογραφία της.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Παίρνω το Καρότο και ένα μαχαίρι επάνω στον πάγκο της κουζίνας.... Αρχίζω με το μαχαίρι και ξύνω ελαφρά το καρότο κάθετα στον πάγκο !!! Μαζεύω το ξυσμένο καρότο. Έτοιμος !!!!!!!!!!!!  

Το δίνω είτε σκέτο σε μια αυγοθήκη, ή το προσθέτω στην αυγοτροφή μου !!!!!!!*

----------


## jk21

ειναι ενα κοινο καναρινακι που οι πορτοκαλι αποχρωσεις και πιο ομορφο θα το κανουν ( υποκειμενικη αποψη ) και βιταμινες θα παρει ! σαφεστατα

----------


## Deimitori

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους σας πάρα πολύ φίλτατοι!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλησπέρα . Σε όλα κάνει όπως λέει λέει και ο Δημήτρης ,για να το βάλεις ολόκληρο πρέπει να το έχουν συνηθίσει πολύ. Νομίζω θέλει  προσοχή ,από όσους το τρίβουν , να μην το αφήνουν πολύ ώρα επειδή χαλάει εύκολα μαυρίζει .

----------


## οδυσσέας

Ενας άλλος τροπος είναι, στην αρχή θα διαλέγεις τα ποιο μικρά που είναι ποιο τρυφερά. θα τα κόβεις στη μέση κατά μήκος και θα τα πιάνεις με το μανταλάκι μαζι με καποιο λαχανικο που τους αρεσει.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*#off topic ακόμα και για το σπίτι μας επιλέγουμε όσο μπορούμε τα μικρά και λεπτά καρότα !!!!! Και αν θέλουμε να δούμε την φρεσκάδα του, ξύνουμε ελαφρά με το νύχι μας το καρότο. Αν μοσχομυρίζει και βγάζει έτσι με το ξύσιμο λίγο ζουμί τότε είμαστε οκ !!!! 

*Αγ. Βαρβάρα Ηρακλείου. Τα καλύτερα λαχανικά ever !!*  ::

----------


## fysaei

σα λάτρης του καρότου θα σούλεγα να το ξύνεις στον τρίφτη..αν τα κάνεις μέτρια κομματάκια θα γεμίζει πολύ ο τόπος γύρω ενώ πολύ λεπτά στον τρίφτη πάντα δεν τα πετάνε τόσο..μπορείς να βάλεις και ρίγανη μέσα..αν δοκιμάσεις μετά γεύση θα τρως κι εσύ καροτάκι με ρίγανη !!

----------


## Newone

Τα φύλλα απτο καρότο κάνει να τα δίνουμε;

----------

